# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  novos leds...

## António Vitor

Tive um problema num dos bucks que alimentava 7 leds...condensação e pimba morreu... leds estão ainda ok...
o buck custa 10 euros...mas talvez esteja na altura de mudança de leds... e deixar de comprar estes bucks que só suportam 700 mA.

Parece que o XM-L emite mais abaixo dos 450 nm, e eu descobri que os meus starPCB e qualquer outro, não têm uma boa transmissão térmica, do pior mesmo... onde todos têm uma pelicula dielétrica a servir de camada isolante sem estar metal com metal...desde o led até ao starPCB, dos que tenho visto é plastico do melhor a nivel de isolante termico... é deveras estranho... esta particularidade...
Ou seja posso já ter decadencia considerável nos leds... 3 anos a levar com escaldões, é complicado, embora eu não tenha abusado na amperagem e tenha usado "bons" dissipadores. Mas por muito bom que seja o dissipador esta particularidade é GRAVE, como é que o mercado funciona com estas tretas, não sei... mas TODOS os StarPCB convencionais têm uma camada de plastico a impedir uma boa transmissão termica... só estes novos agora é que não...deveras estranho...A decadencia luminosa pode já se ter verificado, no entanto tenho dificuldade em perceber isso sem aparelhos de medida, mas julgo que posso já ter uma boa decadencia...

estes novos starPCB têm um canal térmico muitissimo melhor... e portanto talvez seja possivel meter os leds XM-L a 3 amperes...
com 19 leds e a 3 amperes (existem desses starpcb em bloco de 7 leds) estava nos 9 amperes e perto de 24V.... em termos de arrefecimento estaria julgo eu melhor que com apenas 1 ampere nos leds que tenho... por causa do tal StarPCB convencional... os leds que tenho alguns estão quase nos 3 anos, a levar com corrosão em cima, os XP-E até têm a capsula com alguma ferrugem, mas funcionam....
não chegava a 200 euros tudo...

Não compraria azuis até porque queria investir pouco, e claramente que é nos azuis e fora do normal branco, que o avanço tecnologico tem sido NULO, porque não há mercado... para o branco em 3 anos as coisas melhoraram... até no preço.... ou seja usaria os azuis que tenho (usei sempre menos amperagem nos azuis e removaria todos os brancos, ficando com muitissimo menos leds...

Agora queria pedir ajuda para um circuito mesmo sem suportar PWM para limitar a amperagem, posso apenas meter o arduino a controlar relés... vou procurar no reefcentral deve haver lá, mas queria do mais simples possivel... se tiver de viver sem pwm que seja... o que eu queria era um pot para regular a amperagem...
Ajudas SFF precisam-se dos gurus da electronica...
 :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

Desisti do upgrade... tenho mesmo de esperar pelo menos mais 1 ano... e até lá fazer as coisas com calma...
Esperar por uma opção também mais coerente de azul num starpcb deste tipo também...

mandei vir 1 buck igual ao que se queimou com a condensação. é só substituir esse.

Aquilo que eu estava a dizer é isto:



O standard é o normal, e num dos leds da led-rise reparei que isto era de facto verdade, nos outros star-pcb julhuei sempre que não tinha esta pelicula...

Isto é um atentado à longevidade dos leds...ainda por cima é um plástico bom isolante térmico...

Agora já existem melhores leds e melhores starPCB, como este:
http://www.led-tech.de/de/High-Power...7_120_117.html

bem puxados a 2500 mA ou mesmo a 3A, podem nem se queixar se forem bem arrefecidos... desde que neste tipo de StarPCB.
uma HQI tem cerca de 10 000 lumens nova com 150W estes leds com muito menos potencia chegam perto dos 8000 lumens... nada mal...
com 2 destes starpcb tinha aí um consumo de 150W... talvez menos.

podia no entanto desistir completamente dos leds azuis, meter só destes, e usar T5 para compensar, parece meio esquisito, porque a maior parte do pessoal costuma fazer o contrário, mas nos azuis e nos violetas, a coisa não tem a mesma performance que nos brancos.
Nem se tem gasto dinheiro no aperfeiçoamento... Como está o XM_L já tem bom espectro nos 440 nm e mesmo ligeiramente abaixo, isto se for do mais branco... depois é meter 2 T5 para compensar para os vermelhos e azuis... acho que seria a combinação perfeita...

mas isso é pró ano que vem (talvez antes... mas não para já) primeiro tenho de estudar formas de limitar a 2-3 amperes a tensão que vem da fonte e dos painéis...com calma... no reefcentral há uns topicos sobre este assunto, até com capacidade de usar pwm.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas António!

Mas tens os bucks do lado dos led's?? Não tens protecção à frente dos leds?

Qt a drivers que dêm 3A e sejam regulaveis, dá um salto no meu site!....  :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

Do lado dos leds, mas não foi salpicos o problema, mas condensações de noite, por me ter esquecido de ter aberto a janela ou ligado o ar condicionado... com a humidade relativa perto de 100%, e como a minha casa está bem isolada termicamente, isto passa para zona de condensação com este aquário a servir de fonte...

já há semanas que o meu indicador dá 99% de humidade relativa... mesmo com janelas abertas é o problema que mais gente tem, e é do maior problema que a malta dos aquários passa e não conta...
 :Big Grin: 

vou dar uma vista de olhos ao teu site. se calhar retiro todos os leds e ofereço-os (ainda funcionam) e meto 2-3 conjuntos destes leds brancos...e adiciono t5 para compensar nos azuis...

----------


## António Vitor

Compro-te a ti... já tou arrependido de ter comprado os bucks de substituição...
 :Wink: 

Não sabia que estavas a tentar ajudar a economia portuguesa, Boa!
A exportar....
hehe

mais para a frente adquiro os leds e os teus drivers...
João uma pergunta os xm-L aguentam bem 3 amps?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Ok, qd quiseres manda pm.

Aguentam mas não faz sentido. Claro que têm que estar mt bem arrefecidos. As minahs montagens são sempre com parafusos a fazer aperto para uma melhor dissipação. Não confio em colas....

Pelos testes que fiz, acima dos 2.5A, pouca diferênça se nota, é só desperdicio de energia. Leva-os a 2.5A no máximo, mas para ser eficiente, fixa-te nos 2A.

Se fores fazer ciclo e quiseres ter um pico de potência, aí sim, mete a 2.5A. Como vai estar pouco tempo nestes valores, a eficiência não é um problema.  :Wink: 

Electrónica do lado dos led's, sem acrilico ou vidro a proteger, é para esquecer, vai sempre rebentar!!

----------


## António Vitor

claro que tem o acrilico a proteger, o problema foi condensação e não salpicos...
ok a 2 amperes então... no entanto esta dos stqarpcb's é que é estranha os convencionais não têm canais directos de metal para arrefecimento... sabias desta?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Epa, não sabia, mas sinceramente, não estou mt convencido disso.

Tenho lá em casa starpcb's sem led's, e acho que têm o cobre ao meio a descoberto, mas depois verifico. Eu tenho ideia até que a base de dissipação é tb soldada ao StarPCB, só que não passa corrente....

----------


## António Vitor

Já destes uma olhada nos starpcb?

Olha desisti da ideia, é que coloquei um led novo tinha dois mortos, a média é morrerem uns 1-2 por cada semestre...tenho bastantes... nem sei tinha que contar... tenho 18 bucks a comandar geralmente 7 e ás vezes 6...
uns 130 leds pelo menos...
todos em under amperagem... os bucks da led-tech tinha já medido os que dizem fazer 1000 mA fazem uns 650-700 mA, e realmente este novo não sobressai... rigorosamente nada... portanto fica assim até mais uns meses... 

Coloquei 2 T5 e fica assim das que dão algum vermelho (que estava a notar falta) e violeta. e talvez mesmo UV. agora tenho concerteza luz que chegue...
coloquei alguns corais frags todos, e parecem estar muito bem!
Aliás fiz o primeiro reset desde que iniciei-me nisto.... um quase reset...

Deixei morrer corais que tinha anos comigo como a montipora confusa, e australiensis, e mesmo LPS o meu primeiro coral perdi umas cabeças...
no entanto o coral que o Pedro Ferrer me arranjou se safou bem, tal como as xenias...
por isso retirei metade da rocha meti em baldes á sombra por 2 semanas com água e voltei a colocar mas reduzi intensamente a rocha, algumas xenias ainda estavam vivas, e raspei bem...
no fiz o mesmo em toda a rocha alguma apenas retirei as xenias como pude... raspando...para manter os micro-organismos...

Quando retirei o escumador não me causou esta catastrofe, mas o facto de ter menos luz durante aproximadamente 3-4 semanas teve impacto...Agora tanto se dá como se deu, se houver luz solar gasto menos energia electrica...simples...

Daquilo que a minha experiencia nos salgados me ´deu é que até experiencias com sem escumadores, a maior parte dos corais reage sem grandes problemas durante meses, agora luz... pois luz é mesmo vital... e pela facilidade com que mantinha montiporas, tinha luz q.b. para estes corais, os outros mais exigentes são apenas só exigentes em termos de luz ou nutrientes, mas é quase a mesma coisa... O facto de ter xenias a dar com um pau a fazer concorrÊncia também não ajudava... agora está limpinho ....  :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

dois leds avariados todos continuam a dar luz ao resto da string... o que é curioso... encontrei um escuro, com o problema da lente queimada...com que me deparei logo de inicio se calhar toquei nele...residuo depois queimou, eu suo mesmo muito das mãos...
com um bisturi cortei a lente (é tipo plástico) ou resina qualquer... e hops a luz ficou violeta? pelo menos parece...
 :Big Grin: 

Outra coisa...
Estava a pensar quando realmente muda-se todos os leds disto para novos leds, daqui a algum tempo....se calhar nem pró ano... comprar apenas os leds... e soldar mesmo no dissipador...
nos XP-G existe parte a conduzir electricidade na parte de trás. E são terrivelmente pequenos com jeitinho e com pelicula dielectrica nessa zona e mãos firmes, talvez dê para soldar mesmo sem starpcb numa calha mais pequena...soldar por flow soldering depois usava-se uma solda com temperatura mais baixa para soldar em cima no string... é uma ideia, que é mais complicada do que parece, mas perfeitamente realizável...tinha de ter um forno... com temperatura ajustável... para o flow soldering...

para a camada dielectrica podia ser uma tinta qualquer plástica que aguenta-se 200ºC por causa do flow soldering e desenhava rectas para que ficassem mesmo por baixo da zona dos condutores, para isolar da calha...poderia colocar fios nessa zona depois por cima para ligar todos os leds... e com flow soldering soldar tudo numa unica vez. Faz sentido e o trabalho era apenas de colocar as peças nos sitios certos...  :Wink:  Em vez de fazer tudo de uma vez fazia por secções... ganhava no gasto em material deixando de usar starpcb... e ganhava na eficiencia termica...

----------

